# Lost my little friend after ten short months



## lil nipper (May 7, 2014)

I posted about Lester when I got him. He turned into such a happy, loving cat that got along great with his adopted brother. 

We went on vacation recently and found out he passed away in front of the door, curled up in a sleeping position.

I am absolutely devastated. I'm certain its HCM, which he was diagnosed with, that did him in. I am mad that I never put him on beta blockers or any supplements. I should have done more for him, but he seemed to be doing great. I never noticed any erratic behavior or health issues. Please take care of your cats; you never know when you'll lose them. :'(


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Lil nipper,
I'm so sorry for the sudden loss of Lester:'(
If it's any consolation, the fact he was found curled up, means he didn't suffer...it was very quick...
He knew you loved him.♡♡♡
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh no...
I'm so very sorry for your loss. Gosh it is so hard when our kitties leave us. I hope you know Lester was well loved and happy with you in the months you had him and appreciated that you didn't return him to the shelter after the finding out his devastaing prognosis. You did what you could, and having a home he could call his own was probably the best gift he had aside from gaining lots of love from you.
I wish you a peaceful sorrow.


----------



## lil nipper (May 7, 2014)

He was loved by my wife and me as well as his friend Edgar. Edgar won't stop meowing and hasn't eaten today. We found out about his passing four days after it happened (our cat sitter didn't want to ruin our vacation). I haven't cried this much in years. I felt a special affinity to him since we were urged by our vet to return him due to his defect. I wanted to comfort him as long as I could... 

He'd just taken up the habit of waiting for me at the door when he heard my car pulling into the driveway. When I'd come in, he'd run to his cat lounger and scratch it a bunch and then run up to me. I'll miss him so much.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry. That would be quite a shock. You did what you set out to and gave him a loving home instead of returning him. RIP Lester.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Lil Nipper... I am just SO sorry for your loss.  I remember when you brought him home... you and your wife gave him the ultimate gift when you decided to keep him, despite his health issues. Thanks to you, he didn't die alone in a shelter... he passed away in the home he adored, surrounded by everything familiar that he loved. You, your wife and Edgar were a blessing to him... and even though his life was so tragically cut short, the time he was in your home was no doubt the best days of his life. He knew no pain or sadness... he passed away peacefully, most likely in his sleep by his position...

I am just so, so sorry... it just isn't fair when they're taken too young. Rest in peace, Lester.


----------



## lil nipper (May 7, 2014)

Thank you. That really touched me.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh I am so very sorry for the passing of Lester 
Like others have said, you gave him such a wonderful gift. A gift of a wonderful, loving, safe and warm home, even though he had medical issues. Many would not do that for a kitty. He knew such love in his short life. 

Thank you for giving him such a home. HUGS to all of you in your grief.


----------



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

i'm so sorry for your loss, lil nipper. my deepest condolences.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Lester. I too remember when you brought him home, and the vet telling you that you should return him when he found the heart murmur. It was so wonderful of you not to abandon him, and he let you know how happy he was to be with you by starting to wait for you at the door. I hope you can take some comfort in knowing that although his time with you was short, it was free of pain and filled with love, and it seems that he passed very peacefully, in a place that was safe and happy for him.

Hugs to you and your wife, and head scratches to Edgar.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## lil nipper (May 7, 2014)

Do any of you have advice for encouraging my surviving cat to eat? He has not been eating much at all, and I'm starting to worry. He unfortunately experienced urinary blockages recently, so I have him on a special diet. I can't really entice him with treats.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Lil nipper,
RE: Eating question...
A gentle suggestion...this is a good question to ask under health and nutrition...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

my condolences losing a friend is always hard


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss. Lost one of mine recently and it is so hard.

One of my kitties has had a uti. If he doesn't start eating soon, take him to the vet. They will hydrate him and maybe give him an antibiotic shot in case the uti comes back.


----------

